# My Rubs



## ddog27 (Apr 19, 2006)

I am in the process of setting up a side business to sell my rubs and sauce. As a part of that I was thinking it would be a good idea to give out some samples of my rubs to people who are into BBQ and have them give me some honest feedback. Now I am not in a position to hand out samples right now and I will post when I am ready to do so. But is this something you guys would be interested in doing?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 19, 2006)

I always welcome new rubs to try!


----------



## Finney (Apr 19, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I always welcome new rubs to try!


And FREE adds that extra bonus.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 19, 2006)

Absolutely!!  Can't wait to sample some!!  I love trying new stuff!


----------



## john pen (Apr 19, 2006)

Count me in...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 19, 2006)

People regularly contact me and offer me free samples to review.
I've gotten to a point where I turn most down, but since you are
a member of our little community, I will be happy to help you.


----------



## ddog27 (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks guys for letting me know that you are interested! I will be getting things together and I will let you know when I am ready to start sending samples!


----------



## Griff (Apr 19, 2006)

Of course, we're interested in trying new rubs and sauces. We wouldn't be here if we were not interested in learning and trying new stuff. 

Griff


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 19, 2006)

Me too.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 19, 2006)

Be careful what you wish for. I have been making sauce and different kind of rubs for 10 years now. I sell to a few small grocery stores and that can be a hand full! They all are made in the catering kitchen and have been approved by the USDA and local health department. I'm also insured. Want to loose every thing you own to some schmuck who sues you? Or are you going for the FATZ Pig Powder rip off?  :grin:


----------



## Spice1 (Apr 19, 2006)

Never underestimate the power of sampling!!  A Man with a free bottle of BBQ Sauce or Rub will be your best Salesman!!

Spice


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 19, 2006)

Count me in. Be glad to help :!:


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 19, 2006)

A little in-house competition for Wolfe Rub, that's what I like to see...an all out BBQ Rub bidding war. 

This should be good... :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 19, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> A little in-house competition for Wolfe Rub, that's what I like to see...an all out BBQ Rub bidding war.
> 
> This should be good... :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:



Heck yeah!!  There's plenty of room for more than one rub maker!!  I'm looking forward to trying/buying Darin's rubs and sauces!  I love trying new stuff, especially stuff made by people who love making BBQ vs. some huge corporation!


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 19, 2006)

I'd like to get on the guinea pig list.  Let me know when you want feedback.   

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Apr 19, 2006)

Me too! Me too! Me too!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 19, 2006)

Count me in! I fell for Larrys, so I might do the same for yours ddog!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 19, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Count me in! I fell for Larrys, so I might do the same for yours ddog!



Fell hell, you're my best customer!   =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 19, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":15pzpuf3]Count me in! I fell for Larrys, so I might do the same for yours ddog!



Fell hell, you're my best customer!   =D>[/quote:15pzpuf3]

Damn it, I am a sucker! LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":zkvew71j][quote="Nick Prochilo":zkvew71j]Count me in! I fell for Larrys, so I might do the same for yours ddog!



Fell hell, you're my best customer!   =D>[/quote:zkvew71j]

Damn it, *I am a sucker*! LOL[/quote:zkvew71j]


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 19, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> A little in-house competition for Wolfe Rub, that's what I like to see...an all out BBQ Rub bidding war.
> 
> This should be good... :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:



Hey Dog... Who's doing your labels?    :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:


----------



## cleglue (Apr 19, 2006)

Count me in.


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 19, 2006)

I just ordered some Wolfe rub myself.  So I am branching out a little!!!  Come on with it..


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 19, 2006)

ddog27 said:
			
		

> I am in the process of setting up a side business to sell my rubs and sauce. As a part of that I was thinking it would be a good idea to give out some samples of my rubs to people who are into BBQ and have them give me some honest feedback. Now I am not in a position to hand out samples right now and I will post when I am ready to do so. But is this something you guys would be interested in doing?



Dog I am game just let me know the details when you are ready??


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 19, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":2y9fvgxa]A little in-house competition for Wolfe Rub, that's what I like to see...an all out BBQ Rub bidding war.
> 
> This should be good... :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:



Heck yeah!!  There's plenty of room for more than one rub maker!!  I'm looking forward to trying/buying Darin's rubs and sauces!  I love trying new stuff, especially stuff made by people who love making BBQ vs. some huge corporation![/quote:2y9fvgxa]
 =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Griff (Apr 20, 2006)

So dawg, what response did you expect on this board offering free bbq stuff?

Griff


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 20, 2006)

Yep, when there's free stuff around you can count on three things; Cops, Firemen, and BBQ people, not particularly in that order.


----------



## ddog27 (Apr 20, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually I have a logo but I am still looking for a good label maker. Any reccomendations??


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 20, 2006)

ddog27 said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a graphics guy, not a printerererering guy. 
What's the quality of the logo? Make sure the printer guy makes a couple demos for you that you're happy with before you commit to a batch.


----------



## DaleP (Apr 20, 2006)

Im in, cant wait to see what you got.


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 21, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Or are you going for the FATZ Pig Powder rip off?  :grin:


Now THAT made me giggle! :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 21, 2006)

caroline's rub said:
			
		

> ... I would imagine Larry can vouch for the costs...


Just let me say that Larry's Graphic Artist is a really great guy and the price Larry paid was well worth it. Talent like that is very hard to find. ....worth every penny.
 8-[


----------



## los (Apr 21, 2006)

Bring it on!!  Love to try them!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 21, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> caroline's rub said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard he was over priced son of a bi#@h who took forever to deliver! LOL. Yeah, Larrys packageing looks good!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 21, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard he was over priced son of a bi#@h who took forever to deliver! LOL. Yeah, Larrys packageing looks good![/quote:267zfacv]
I heard that too. Larry was really pissed when it took over *4 hours* to get the new changes he wanted on his current logo...

LOL. 3/4 of the people here haven't even seen the new label yet. I can't resize the image small enough to make it into a good quality avatar.  8-[


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 24, 2006)

caroline's rub said:
			
		

> Scotty,
> 
> We are needing a bit of artwork done as well for our new packaging, and could use a little help with the adobe stuff...most of the work has been done already, we just need to clean up a few things, which is where my skills end...
> 
> Would you be interested?



Sure, PM me with what you want done


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 25, 2006)

nwmud, You will find a lot of folks here will try others rubs and suces, let everybody know what they think about and then decide themselves if they will keep using them or not. Everybodies taste is different and if you start banning folks because they make a rub that you don't like or isn't yours, you will only screw others who like to give it a try. I have to say, we're a pretty friendly group of people here. Yeah, even Puff lol


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> nwmud, You will find a lot of folks here will try others rubs and suces, let everybody know what they think about and then decide themselves if they will keep using them or not. Everybodies taste is different and if you start banning folks because they make a rub that you don't like or isn't yours, you will only screw others who like to give it a try. I have to say, we're a pretty friendly group of people here. Yeah, even Puff lol


I saw that tiny ass sentence :-X


----------



## Finney (Apr 25, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go Puff.

This is for you Nick.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 25, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man you guys are gonna work that emoticon to death aren't you!
 :taunt:


----------



## ddog27 (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow! Thanks for the response guys!   Because so many people are interested I had to order more spices! I should get them soon and then mix up a batch or two. Then I will post how you can get your free sample. Stay tuned!


----------



## Finney (Apr 27, 2006)

nwmud said:
			
		

> caroline's rub said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ritch, Larry makes a "Splenda" version of WolfeRub.  Pigs bought some because of his wife.  Check with him for a review. :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 27, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> nwmud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Killer label on that shaker. =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## ddog27 (May 4, 2006)

Hey guys look over in the specials and deals section!! I just posted how you can get your free sample of my rubs!


----------



## Finney (May 4, 2006)

I'm on it. =D>


----------



## TheCook (May 4, 2006)

put me in coach.


----------

